#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  (Request) ISO 80000

## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Does anybody have ISO 80000 standards available for sharing?
ISO 80000-1:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 1: GeneralISO 80000-2:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 2: Mathematical signs and symbols to be used in the natural sciences and technologyISO 80000-3:2006	Quantities and units -- Part 3: Space and timeISO 80000-4:2006	Quantities and units -- Part 4: MechanicsISO 80000-5:2007	Quantities and units -- Part 5: ThermodynamicsIEC 80000-6:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 6: ElectromagnetismISO 80000-7:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 7: LightISO 80000-8:2007	Quantities and units -- Part 8: AcousticsISO 80000-9:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 9: Physical chemistry and molecular physicsISO 80000-10:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 10: Atomic and nuclear physicsISO 80000-11:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 11: Characteristic numbersISO 80000-12:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 12: Solid state physicsIEC 80000-13:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 13: Information science and technologyIEC 80000-14:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 14: Telebiometrics related to human physiology


Thanks in advance.See More: (Request) ISO 80000

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Anyone with ISO 80000-1    -    2013

Thanks in Advance

Kelvin

----------


## vpmohammed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vpmohammed

BS En ISO 80000-1 2009 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

part 2 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

part 5 2007 version attached

----------


## vpmohammed

part 7 and 8 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

part 9 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

parts 11 and 12 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

part 10 attached

----------


## Ahmad alkhatieb

Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi
Someone have the new versions of serie ISO or IEC 80000?
ISO 80000-2:2019
ISO 80000-4:2019
ISO 80000-5:2019
ISO 80000-7:2019
ISO 80000-9:2019
ISO 80000-10:2019
ISO 80000-12:2019
Thanks in advanced

----------

